# Planet Farm nr Hethersett (Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Mar 2, 2011)

Following up on [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12818"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=12818[/ame] posted in September 2009, here are a few more pictures of this derelict farmhouse (mainly interior).

This abandoned old farmhouse consists of two separate, self-contained 'units', each with their own kitchen range/scullery and loft space. Apparently the property has been left unrepaired for decades: there are large gaps in the roof where tiles have been blown away, leaving the house open to wind and weather. Consequently some of the upstairs floors have become unsafe, with large gaps affording views into the rooms below. The dwelling had no running water and the heating was provided by open fires. The water pump is still in place a short distance to the north and the remains of a brick outhouse can be found near the north-eastern corner. The house is adjoined by an E-shaped complex of buildings comprising cart sheds, stables and a byre, with a 17th century grade II listed thatched barn completing the range in the west. The farmhouse is not listed.

According to locals the property was acquired by builders with a plan to re-develop, and there are rumors that the buildings are being left unattended on purpose as they are situated on prime development land.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 3, 2011)

Do NOT explore here, owner hosts shooting parties on adjoining land with High powered Rifles.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> Do NOT explore here, owner hosts shooting parties on adjoining land with High powered Rifles.



Oh! Thanks for the warning. I would not have gone there had I seen shooting parties about or heard shots.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 7, 2011)

This is superb. It would make a cracking home for someone to lovingly restore, but doesn't look as though it might happen. Makes a great little derelict explore though.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Mar 8, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> This is superb. It would make a cracking home for someone to lovingly restore, but doesn't look as though it might happen. Makes a great little derelict explore though.



According to local rumours, developers have other plans. Makes a nice sedate explore, I agree, but beware the shooting parties that Black Shuck has mentioned!


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Mar 8, 2011)

Great stuff, I remember this place well!!

Nice to see some pics of the parts I didn't venture to!

NB


----------

